# Skyline ER34 GT-t



## xxxxxxxxxLRS26 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
can anybody tell me, if the 4-door Skyline ER34 GT-t has AWD?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it does not. I'm fairly certain only the GT-R is awd.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nope not awd...

the only 4dr awd skylines were the R32 GTS-4 it has an RB20DET, and is AWD, it uses the same suspension and ATESSA-ETS as a GTR32


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Shadao said:


> nope not awd...
> 
> the only 4dr awd skylines were the R32 GTS-4 it has an RB20DET, and is AWD, it uses the same suspension and ATESSA-ETS as a GTR32


Wrong. The R33 gts4 and r34 GGT FOUR are 4wd, but they are non turbo, they have the rb25de engine. Both come with manual and auto transmission and both come out in 2 and 4 door.

The V35 250GT FOUR is also 4wd, but they are all 4 door and all auto.


----------

